# Comment voir les paroles sur ipod nano 4G ??



## MaToNu (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour !
Je voulais savoir comment on affichait les paroles des chansons sur l'ipod nano 4G, j'ai mis toutes les paroles des chansons de 2 artises (Bad Religion et Billy Talent pour la petite histoire) mais je n'arrive pas à voir les paroles sur l'ipod. Sur mon ancien ipod de première génération, il suffisait de cliquer 4 fois sur la chanson en écoute et elle s'affichait, mais apparement c'est pas le cas...:S
Could you help me please ?


----------



## MaToNu (30 Octobre 2008)

Uptown girl, she's living in an uptown world


----------



## fandipod (30 Octobre 2008)

Tu as regarder sur google?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Tu as regardé sur google?



On répond pas à une question par une autre question...

Non, il faut que tu appuies sur le bouton central (gros bouton) jusqu'à ce que tes paroles arrivent.
Dis moi si ça marche. 

Tu essaieras également le fait d'appuyer plusieurs fois sur le bouton central, ça marche avec les Classic&#8230;


----------



## MaToNu (2 Novembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> On répond pas à une question par une autre question...
> 
> Non, il faut que tu appuies sur le bouton central (gros bouton) jusqu'à ce que tes paroles arrivent.
> Dis moi si ça marche.
> ...


Oui ça marche, merci !! Il faut appuyer plusieurs fois sur le bouton centrale ! Enfin ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

J'avoue que macuserman est très efficace.. LOL


----------

